# Blending Cichlid Fish?



## cywclover (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm hoping to buy a Giraffe Cichlid and join it to my tank that currently has one Pink Convict- they are both males. 
Please let me know if this will work??? It's a large tank and I will likely add a large Pleco and any other Cichlids that I found out would be a match. 
I had lost my other Pink Convicts (in my male tank) from what seemed to be disease. We've been treating the last guy and he seems to be doing well.
I don't want him to live in there alone for much longer. Thank you thank you!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? The Giraffe (Nimbochromis venustus) grows to 10.5 inches. Is your tank 72" long?


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Please take some time and read up on the fish you want to keep. Nimbochromis venustus is a predator fish and can be quite aggressive I have had two in my tank for 9 months there just about 6" and my hopes are to see them 10.5". They have large mouths and can swallow a pretty good size fish. You need a pretty big tank and good filtration to get them to there maximum size and to keep them in good health.


----------



## siklid245 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've kept one large venustus (proabably 10 inches) in a very populated 125 before. Man was that guy a terror, I'm not sure why he was so over aggressive but that guy had about 10 or so other fish, medium (5-6 inches) and large (6 plus up to 12 inches) all pushed to one half!

But knowing convicts they are always up for a fight... I wouldn't expect long term success though. Goodluck if you try, could be fun to watch. 
-
-
I would recommend getting a female convict instead, I think you would have much more fun watching them court and breed. The huge draw to cichlids is watching their interactions with each other, which you get double the entertainment when you get to see them change colors from being in their breeding "dress" and behavior associated with that.


----------



## elenor (Jan 17, 2017)

The ideas seem to be nice. Hope this would work for you. Best wishes.


----------

